#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  engineering management

## morirudra

I need engineering management book for amie exam...so suggest book pls





  Similar Threads: Engineering Management notes engineering management Engineering management Network Engineering and Management Engineering management

----------


## krishfrnd

p/s upload mechanical compitative textbook kurmi&guptha

----------


## vishal671

I need engineering management book for developing my own skills.

----------


## manikanta07

To incerse skill

----------


## david engineer

Need Engineering Management book specifically for AMIE.

----------


## Ryielem_Ace02

i need engineering management book..please help me..thanks

----------


## umeshks10

Engineering economics and finance

----------

